# Ford 850 Hydraulics quit working



## jcisrisen (Aug 5, 2011)

While mowing yesterday on my Ford 850, my hydraulics stopped working. Also, my 3 point, though it held will not raise. I noticed quite a leak behind the flow control on what I think is the hydraulic pump. No fluid on dipstick. I refilled the Hydraulic fluid, without any progress. I put air pressure in the dipstick hole...I also took some forum advice and set the tractor on a very steep incline to try to prime pump if that is the issue. My questions are: what do I donow? and what kind of Hydraulic pump do I have if i need to replace something. I included some pictures...
I know very little on hydraulic issues...


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the post, I'm waiting to see the answer. trying to learn....


----------



## jcisrisen (Aug 5, 2011)

My hydraulics is working again.  While raking hay, my son noticed the 3 point arms weren't raising...so he went back and raised and lowered the arms a few times...for lack of a better way....on the way back to start raking...the 3 point lifted and hydraulics started working. They are strong and hold well. I changed the o-rings between pump and manifold. Of course draining the pump and reservoir caused a loss of prime again...I did the same thing my son did and the pressure returned and has been fine since. I found out from another source that I have a Vickers vane pump. They are almost impossible to find and very expensive when you do find one... The best choice is to replace it with a newer piston pump which are all over and can be refurbished. I found one on ebay for $499 with the necessary manifold housing adapter which costs $90. The pump is on ebay...but to get the manifold, contact the seller. Here is the link if anyone is interested. EBAY


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on priming, never thought of that, but it makes sense. Glad to hear that it's back and running as it should!


----------

